# سؤال لمهندسي المحركات



## ضياء العراقي غ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ما الفرق بين المحرك البحري والمحرك الصناعي ومحرك مولدات الكهرباء ؟؟؟​


----------



## bedoo54 (3 أبريل 2010)

*الفرق بين المحرك البحري والمحرك الصناعي ومحرك مولدات الكهرباء*

اولا المحرك البحري
حجمه صغير (مضغوط)compact
نوعين اما محرك بحري خاص بالدفع او مولد كهربي او محركة مجهز علي طلمبة حريق
نظام التبريد يختلف (keel cooling system)فهو يعمل عن طريق دورتي تبريد الاولي الدورة المفتوحة (ماء من النهر او من البحر)
الدورة الثانية الدورة المغلقة وهي عبارة عن المياه داخل خزان المياه(Expansion tank)
وتلتقي الدورة الاولي والثانية في المبادل الحراري(heat exchanger)
كل شي يتم تبريده بالماء التربو ومنيفولد العادم ومجمع العادم













يوجد شرح في المواقع التالية
http://www.tpub.com/engine3/en32-16.htm
http://flagshipmarine.com/keelcool.html
http://www.boatpartsinfo.com/cooling-systems.html
ثانيا المحرك الصناعي
حجمه كبير
يتم التبريد عن طريق مبرد المياه (radiator)
يمكنك قراءة المزيد هنا




http://www.howstuffworks.com/cooling-system.htm/printable
http://www.arrowheadradiator.com/preventative_cooling_system_maintenance.htm
http://www.arrowheadradiator.com/preventative_cooling_system_maintenance.htm

يمكن تبريده بالهواء




يمكنك قراءة المزيد هنا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_cooling
http://www.atvmagblog.com/2008/09/18/cool-it-cooling-system-problems-explained/

يمكن تركيبه علي مولد او علي معدة او علي طلمبة 

ومحرك مولدات الكهرباء 
لا يختلف عن سابقيه لانك بتفرق بنظرية العمل مش بالمخرجات من عملية الاحتراق


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## king.khadawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي bedoo54 علي المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات الجامعه


----------

